# Solved: Apple iPod Touch



## DRGW

I've just got a brand new laptop running Windows 7.

I have transferred my itunes files from my old laptop to my new one with no problem.

I now want to set up my iPod Touch to sync automatically as soon as it is connected to my new laptop.

It does this on the old laptop but I can't work out how to do it on my new one.

Any ideas?

Thanks

Dave


----------



## DRGW

Got it sorted now.


----------

